# Zanderfilet Preis????????



## ex-elbangler (11. Februar 2005)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Was kostet das Zanderfilet bei euch, wenn ihr welches kauft??????

Ich hab welches angeboten bekommen 750gramm = 13,95euro

Würde mich interessieren ob das ein guter Preis ist, mein gefühl sagt ja. ist es.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Dietmar B. (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Hi,

der Verkauf von geangelten Fischen ist in Deutschland verboten und stellt einen Straftatbestand dar. Steht auch so in deinen Papieren, wenn nicht dort, dann in deinem Fischereigesetz. Ich würde jeden anzeigen, der Fische angelt, um diese zu verkaufen.

Dietmar


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Selbstgefangener Zander ist immer leckererer :q

Wobei ich da mit diesem Preis nicht hinkomme!! (Equipment, Boot, Treibstoff, Tackle, Zeit, etc.)


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Ich denke doch mal er meint bestimmt den Ladenpreis.
Da ich aber kein radikaler C&Rler bin der seine Fische wieder zurück wirft um sich den Fisch dann im Laden zu kaufen angel ich mir meine Zanderfilets lieber selber. :q:q:q


----------



## Fischbox (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Moin |wavey: 

Der Preis ist für Zanderfilet m.E. ganz normal, aber sorichtig viel Ahnung habe ich davon auch nicht, da ich mein Zanderfilet selber fange und das ist um einiges teurer wenn man das hochrechnen würde (mache ich natürlich nicht #6 ).



			
				Dietmar B. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der Verkauf von geangelten Fischen ist in Deutschland verboten und stellt einen Straftatbestand dar. Steht auch so in deinen Papieren, wenn nicht dort, dann in deinem Fischereigesetz. Ich würde jeden anzeigen, der Fische angelt, um diese zu verkaufen.
> 
> Dietmar




Was hat denn diese Antwort mit der Frage zu tun? |kopfkrat


----------



## Locke (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Kaufe zwar kein Zanderfilet, angel das auch lieber selber.
Aber zur Info, gehe ich gerne an Fischtheken vorbei, da wurde das Kilo Zanderfilet schon für 22 € verkauft!

Gruss Locke


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

@ Dietmar B
Fischereigesetz,Papiere was ist das?

War ein Scherz....

Ich meinte natürlich den Ladenpreis..


----------



## bolli (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Hi,

wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht ist hier € 17,90/Kilo ein gängiger Ladenpreis. 

Zu 100% kann ich es aber nicht sagen, da ich wie meine Vorposter Selbstversorger bin


----------



## MichaelB (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Moin,

der letzte Preis, den ich an der Ladentheke sah, war 19€ oder so.

Da ich bislang zu doof zum selber fangen war/bin, habe ich mir vom actor die Filets geschnorrt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

HI,

@MB: #6 :q Das werden wir dieses Jahr aber ändern, nä!  

Ich denke, so um die 20€/kg ist mehr oder weniger "normal"(-sauteuer).


|wavey:


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

@MB
ich bin auch ein wenig zu doof zum selberfangen und Zander is ja so lecker.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*



			
				Dietmar B. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der Verkauf von geangelten Fischen ist in Deutschland verboten und stellt einen Straftatbestand dar. Steht auch so in deinen Papieren, wenn nicht dort, dann in deinem Fischereigesetz. Ich würde jeden anzeigen, der Fische angelt, um diese zu verkaufen.
> 
> Dietmar


 
Oder besser erschießen?!?! :q 

Tolle Antwort auf eine ganz normale Frage.|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Fischkoopp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

@ all

Hier kostet das Kilo z.Z. 21,95 €, würde ich nie ausgeben|gr: .
Selbstgefangener Zander schmeckt einfach besser.


----------



## Knobbes (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

@ex-elbangler,
es kommt darauf an, wo du es beziehst, wenn du es von der Nordsee kaufst, ist es im Verhälniss immer teurer.
Bei einer Fischzucht direkt ist es dagegen günstiger.
Ich tricks da dann immer etwas und sage ich bin Wiederverkäufer im Gastgwerbe und dann kannst du da so einiges sparen.
Weiss jetz nicht meht so genau, aber ich meine der Zanderfiletpreis war dann pro Kilo 11-13 Euro.
Probier es einfach mal aus.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zanderfilet Preis????????*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, jetzt hab ich eine Vorstellung und weiss das, das was ich angeboten bekommen habe ein normaler Preis ist.

Danke


----------

